# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 48 باحضور " va6hid "

## Wild Rose

سلام دوستان عزیزم...
شوک الکتریکی جدید داریم 
اینبار با حضور دوست عزیزمون @va6hid



(سعی کردم یه سری از سوالاتو ادیت کنم  :Yahoo (4):  امیدوارم بهتر شده باشه...! 
مرسی از کسایی که دو مین وقت میذارن و ب سوالات پاسخ میدن  :Yahoo (5): ❤ )

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.بارزترین ویژگی اخلاقیش  ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.نظرت راجع به پستها یا تاپیک هایی که میذاره چیه ؟

10.به نظرت قیافش چه شکلیه ؟ (توصیف کن ، با رعایت ادب و موازین اخلاقی )

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. فعالیتش تو سایت چطوریه ؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یک جمله براش بنویس .

17. یک انتقاد ازش کن. 

18.سوالی هست که درموردش تو ذهنت باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ بپرس !

19. ی هدیه بهش بده :

20.ی نصیحت :

----------


## _Senoritta_

_[B]وحیدو ببین جون بابا
1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
آقای مهندس هستن

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نداشته

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
همینکه با من دوسته بسه براش
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه خیلی دوسش دارم
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
دقیقا نمیدونم..فک کنم [MENTION=24255]saeed211
6.بارزترین ویژگی اخلاقیش ؟


با جنبس

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۰نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه یه جوره
9.نظرت راجع به پستها یا تاپیک هایی که میذاره چیه ؟
زیاد پست نمیذاره..
10.به نظرت قیافش چه شکلیه ؟ (توصیف کن ، با رعایت ادب و موازین اخلاقی )

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیشکی
12. فعالیتش تو سایت چطوریه ؟
در حد گذاشتن(:/)هست
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بیشتر از اینا حقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی سخت میگیره-.-
مهربونه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عکسای پروفشو دوس دارم
16. یک جمله براش بنویس .
امیدوارم به هر چی که ته قلبته برسی
17. یک انتقاد ازش کن. 
کمتر نالع کن:/
18.سوالی هست که درموردش تو ذهنت باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ بپرس !
نه

19. ی هدیه بهش بده :
من خودم هدیه عم
20.ی نصیحت :
کمتر ناله کن:/[/B]_
تشکرات فراوان از@Wild Rose
 :Y (467):

----------


## Lullaby

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مهندس
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 :Yahoo (4): انجام داده ولی یادم نمیاد :Yahoo (4):  
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
گاهی به شدت رو اعصابه :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
سعید جانشو :Yahoo (4):  @saeed211
6.بارزترین ویژگی اخلاقیش ؟
بچم همیشه خستست :Yahoo (4): +دیوانه و مجنون
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟2نفر :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
خودش هم چندبار اعتراف کرده که با دخترا بیشتر جوره :Yahoo (4): 
9.نظرت راجع به پستها یا تاپیک هایی که میذاره چیه ؟
زیاد دقت نکردم
10.به نظرت قیافش چه شکلیه ؟ (توصیف کن ، با رعایت ادب و موازین اخلاقی )
لاغر 
موفرفری 
تیپ هنری طوری
موهاشم اکثرا بلنده 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد اختاپوس تو کارتون باب اسفنجی منتها از نوع مهربون :Yahoo (4): 
12. فعالیتش تو سایت چطوریه ؟
قبلا بیشتر بود الان فک کنم تقریبا صفره
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آقا این سوال خیلی مسخرست :Yahoo (4): یعنی چی اخه :Yahoo (4): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از بیحالی و افسرده بودنش بدم میاد
از مهربونیش خوشم میاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
یعنی چی :Yahoo (21): 
16. یک جمله براش بنویس .
از سکینه چ خبر؟!
17. یک انتقاد ازش کن. 
ندارم
18.سوالی هست که درموردش تو ذهنت باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ بپرس !
آره :Yahoo (4): اون روز با سکینه نگفتی چی شد :Yahoo (4): 
19. ی هدیه بهش بده :
من خودم هدیم :Yahoo (4): بقول فاطمه( پست بالا)
20.ی نصیحت :
بچمون نصیحت پذیر نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LI20

> سلام دوستان عزیزم...
> شوک الکتریکی جدید داریم 
> اینبار با حضور دوست عزیزمون @va6hid
> 
> 
> 
> (سعی کردم یه سری از سوالاتو ادیت کنم  امیدوارم بهتر شده باشه...! 
> مرسی از کسایی که دو مین وقت میذارن و ب سوالات پاسخ میدن ❤ )
> 
> ...


وحشیشید

----------


## va6hid

> _5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
> دقیقا نمیدونم..فک کنمsaeed211
> 
> _


من همینجا سعیدو تکذیب میکنم اقا :Yahoo (4):  ما با همدیگه رابطه احساسی نداریم فقط دوست معمولییمم :Yahoo (4): )




> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
> سعید جانشو @saeed211
> 10
> .به نظرت قیافش چه شکلیه ؟ (توصیف کن ، با رعایت ادب و موازین اخلاقی )
> لاغر 
> موفرفری 
> تیپ هنری طوری
> موهاشم اکثرا بلنده
> 
> ...




موهارو زدم : ((

حالا من موهام بلنده دلیل نمیشه تیپم هنری باشه : (

سکینه عمته : (




> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همین جز ناله هاش واسه دختره چش سفیید - _-


-_-  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## saeed211

سلام عاقا وحید
مشتاق دیدار (:

1-تو چ شغلی تصورش میکنی؟ موزیسین میشه فک کنم (: البته بیشتر بنوزاه تا بخونه بهتره :Yahoo (4): 

2-ضایع ترین کاری ک تو سایت کرده؟ بشر کلا ضایس  :Yahoo (4): 

3-فکر میکنی تو دوی یابی موفق بوده؟دوستای خاص خودشو داره :Yahoo (100): 

4-کلا رو اعصابه یا نع؟ :Yahoo (4): ن هنوز بضی وقتا ب اون جمله و ویس معروف سعید بوس رو لبات میخندم :Yahoo (4): 

5-تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوس داره؟ب من چه کیو دوس داره :Yahoo (4): 

6-بارزترین ویژگی اخلاقیش؟ خاکیه و اینکه فیلم بازی نمیکنه.خودشه

7-ب نظرت اگه وارد ی جمع بیست نفره بشه تو سی دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟ کی جذب این نخاله  میشه آخه :Yahoo (4): 

8-ب نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا :Yahoo (4): 

9-نظرت راجع ب پست هاش در انجمن؟سالی یدونه میذاره ناله میکنه :Yahoo (4): دوس دارم ولی :Yahoo (4): 

10-ب نظرت قیافش چ شکلیه؟خیلی پسرونس بعدا ب خودش میگم :Yahoo (4): 

11-شخصیتش تورو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ویتسرک در سریال وایکینگ :Yahoo (4): 

12-فعالیتش تو سایت چطوریه؟ مزخرفه :Yahoo (4): 

13-ب نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟ :Yahoo (110): شر و ور نپرس :Yahoo (4): 

14-از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ والا تا جایی ک دیدمش ویزگی بد نداره،جز اینکه ی ذره خنگه :Yahoo (4): ویزگی خوبشم بالا گفتم

15 نظرت درباره اکانتش؟ عکساش قشنگه

16-یک جمله براش بنویس؟ دلم برات تنگه (:

17-یک انتقاد ازش کن؟پیش مام بیا

18-سوالی هست ک تو ذهنت باشه و بخوای ازش بپرسی؟ اره.چرا صدات انقد جذابه؟ :Yahoo (4): 

19-ی هدیه بهش بده؟ وح عزیزم بوس رو لبات :Yahoo (11): 

20-ی نصیحت؟

ناصح به طعنه گفت که:
"رو ترک عشق کن!"
- حاجت به جنگ نیست برادر! نمی کنیم...

----------


## va6hid

> سلام عاقا وحید
> مشتاق دیدار (:
> 
> 1-تو چ شغلی تصورش میکنی؟ موزیسین میشه فک کنم (: البته بیشتر بنوزاه تا بخونه بهتره
> 
> آقا جدی من خودمم دقت کردم قبلا دیدم دوس دارم =)) 
> 
> 4-کلا رو اعصابه یا نع؟ن هنوز بضی وقتا ب اون جمله و ویس معروف سعید بوس رو لبات میخندم
> 
> ...


20-ی نصیحت؟

ناصح به طعنه گفت که:
"رو ترک عشق کن!"
- حاجت به جنگ نیست برادر! نمی کنیم...

به داغِ یـار نمُردم، به انتظار چـرا...
مرا نکُشت زمستان ولی بهار چرا..

----------


## Wild Rose

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
میگن مهندسه :Yahoo (35): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه ، اصلا  :Yahoo (21):  
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
گاهی به شدت  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
سعید 
6.بارزترین ویژگی اخلاقیش ؟
نمیدونم 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
5 :Yahoo (4):  
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا 
9.نظرت راجع به پستها یا تاپیک هایی که میذاره چیه ؟
همون سالی ی بار میذاره  :Yahoo (110):  اما طومار میذاره :Yahoo (77):  جبران میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت قیافش چه شکلیه ؟ (توصیف کن ، با رعایت ادب و موازین اخلاقی )
اممممم ، قوه تصورم به دیدنش اتصالی کرده  :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یک دوست خیلی قدیمی
12. فعالیتش تو سایت چطوریه ؟
کم 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
اصلا ویژگی هاشو نمیدونم که بخوام اینو بگم  :Yahoo (4): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بسی خشنگ  :Yahoo (112): 
16. یک جمله براش بنویس .
هوسِ سفر نداری زِ غبار این بیابان؟
17. یک انتقاد ازش کن. 
مودب باش  :Yahoo (4): 
18.سوالی هست که درموردش تو ذهنت باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ بپرس !
آره هست، یه عالمه  ، ولی اینجا هم نمیشه پرسید :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
19. ی هدیه بهش بده :
فصل اول مجموعه اتاق سرد آبی 
امیدوارم خوشت بیاد  :Yahoo (1): 
Blue Cold Room
20.ی نصیحت :
در جایگاه نصیحت کردن نیستم..ولی بیا یه مصاحبه باهات کنم  :Yahoo (4): .

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط va6hid




من همینجا سعیدو تکذیب میکنم اقا ما با همدیگه رابطه احساسی نداریم فقط دوست معمولییمم)



موهارو زدم : ((

حالا من موهام بلنده دلیل نمیشه تیپم هنری باشه : (

سکینه عمته : (


-_- )


پس دیگه سعید نباشه منم
فرد نورد علاقش تو فروم منم*.*فاطی جون^^_

----------


## va6hid

> 17. یک انتقاد ازش کن. 
> مودب باش 
> 18.سوالی هست که درموردش تو ذهنت باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ بپرس !
> آره هست، یه عالمه  ، ولی اینجا هم نمیشه پرسید
> 19. ی هدیه بهش بده :
> فصل اول مجموعه اتاق سرد آبی 
> امیدوارم خوشت بیاد





> Blue Cold Room
> 20.ی نصیحت :
> در جایگاه نصیحت کردن نیستم..ولی بیا یه مصاحبه باهات کنم .




17.-_-
18.خب بپرس هرجا دوس داری بپرس: ))
19. ممنون : ) ، داشتمش از قبل ، قشنگه ولی ترجیح میدم برای بیشتر خراب نشدن حالم  پادکستای غمگین گوش ندم : ))
20.اومدم :Yahoo (27):

----------

